# muskie video-pymatuning



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.myoutdoortv.com/fishing/the-next-bite/pymatuning-reservoir-muskies


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats cool! I'll be there this summer for some toothy criters.


----------

